# wireless controllers?



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

does anyone know if there are any type of "wireless" options for HO scale setups? Our controller wires keep getting tangled up from running all over the basement (as my course is long and rambling, i put long extensions on the wires so when by myself or with only a friend or two, we can still marshal the cars)

I was thinking about gutting some cheap RC cars for servo steering motors, and just using the standard squeeze-type controllers mounted on board with the servos attached - the RC controllers used to control speed wirelessly - only problem is cheap RCs seem to come in mainly two flavours (27 and 49 megahertz) and I've got four lanes of traffic to run. That leaves me with 2 

does anyone have any other cheap and easy ways to go wireless? As you can tell from my initial idea, i'm no electrical genius - more of a rube goldberg type - so it's gotta be something so simple even i can handle building it, or just slap on outta a box!

thanks!

j


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't know about cheap but Rick over at scorpiuswireless.com is developing analogue hookups for his wireless controllers. I think it's still in the works though and not ready for primetime yet.

Todd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not sure how easy it would be, or if they are even available, but some R/C have other crystal sets so other frequencies are available. I'd look at cheap Radio Shack R/C, and while you're there ask if they have any other frequency sets you can install. 

This topic was discussed and attempted in the last year or so. I believe the outcome was less than favorable as there was a lag in time between the controller movement and the servo reaction. You had to let off the throttle early, and get back into it early too.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks guys, I'll look into that scorpious link, and see what I can find with a search of hobbytalk on the post Slotcarman is referring to (duh! should have guessed that someone on here had already tried this with the RC's - i was worried about lag too so i guess that idea is right out .

any other ingenious solutions to this type of problem out there?

thanks!

j


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Allthough RC runs on 27 megahertz and 49 mghz or 72 mghz they have several channels so you can run multiple items / vehicles without cross interferience between channels. The latest RC frequencies are now running 2.4 megahertz and the way they work, there is hunderds if not thousands of available channels. Scorpious has a wireless system which also works off 2.4 meghz and I believe D-Slot is coming out with a wireless controler or has one but they are not out yet.
Some other 1/32 sytems are wirerless and have no problem with a time lag as the reciever is vey close to the transmitter.
Good luck with your idea.
Cheers Ted


----------

